# New Puppy (Blue or 4Health)



## chrste (Jul 21, 2010)

Just got a new puppy, he's 8 weeks. Brought him home Monday evening. Breeder was feeding him "Blue". On our first visit, I thought he meant Blue Buffalo but later found out he meant Blue Seal. Having trouble finding it in our area. Tractor Supply doesn't carry it here. So after some research, I decided on 4Health from TSC. Read some good reviews on it and posters on this board seem to like it too. I don't see much about Blue Seal, however. Anyone know anything about it? The one site I read about it on only gave it 3 stars where 4Health got 4. Also, the bag (4Health) says he should have about one cup per day. Do you feed 1/2 cup 2 times a day or just feed once a day. So far we are only feeding in the morning, but last night he was trying to steal from the bag so of course we had to find a better storage place. Thanks for your help.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

I've never heard of Blue Seal but 4Health seems to be a good food at a decent price.

1 cup does not seem like much. 4health Puppy Formula Dog Food, 35 lb. - 5149566 | Tractor Supply Company Do you know his weight? I'm thinking he should at least be 10lbs or close enough (and FYI they grow overnight at this age so you will be adjusting food amounts a lot)

I would give him 2-2 1/2 cups a day in 3 meals and see if that amount is too much or too little based on how much he is wanting to eat and if he is dropping weight or getting too plump.

My pup had to have 3 meals or he would vomit yellow bile in the mornings because he was too hungry.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I have never heard of Blue Seal.

4Health is a good food but I would not feed their puppy food. It is not nutritionally correct for a large breed puppy. I would feed their chicken and rice or lamb and rice formula to a GSD puppy.


----------



## pmerandi18 (Jan 13, 2011)

I feed my 6.5 mo old female Innova Large Breed Puppy. All Natural. It is a bit pricey, but is AWESOME.

Pet Products - Healthy Dog Food, Natural Cat Food, Gourmet Dog Biscuits ? Innova Holistic Pet Food


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

I never heard of Blue Seal either, but both of mine eat Blue Buffalo and do great on it.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Which ever you choose, give the little guy 3 meals a day (split the recommended feeding into 3). Later you can go to 2 meals a day. It's not a good idea to do once a day feedings.


----------



## chrste (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks! We bought some 4Health canned food last night so we started him on a half a can and about a half of a cup (a red party cup style) of dry 4Health. But we were still doing the once a day feeding. We have to change that. I dealt with enough vomiting with my Axl and don't want to start any issues. Not sure how much he weighs. As for the price, 4Health fits more into our budget and seems to be a good food. That's one of the big reasons I picked it. Guess we will finish this bag off and then buy the adult food. Although, I read the Lamb and Rice only gets 3 stars as opposed to the other "flavors" of 4Health. We didn't bring Axl home until he was 12 weeks and with this pup he's only 8 weeks. Axl was so skinny that we "free-fed" him. This little guy is plump! And mouthy! shew. I've never seen a puppy that "talks" as much as he does. :laugh:


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I feed my dogs 4Health. They LOVE it. Shasta is 8 months old, weighs 54lbs and gets 3 cups a day. I'm actually going to up her to 4 cups a day here soon but she's doing well on the large breed puppy formula. I also feed the large breed formula for our 6 year old male and our 18 month old female. 
BTW Where the heck are the pictures of this adorable little ball of fluff?!


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

At 10 weeks Zoe was eating close to 4 cups a day, then 5, then back down to 4, and now at 14 months only 3 1/2 cups a day. I would say you want to feed at least 1-1 1/2 cups of food per feeding 3 times a day. They grow soooooo fast and go through growth spurts that really rev up their appetite,lol


----------



## chrste (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks again. I posted Slash's pic on the welcome page (I think that's what it's called). But here it is again. He and my 2 year old get along great....besides a little bit of sibling rilvary.


----------



## Denali Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

Dog Food Reviews - Blue Seal Puppy Formula - Powered by ReviewPost

Here is some info on Blue Seal


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

Someone said NOT to feed the puppy food but what about the LBP food is that ok or should you just feed the ADULT food for a puppy.

If you recommend feeding the LBP then around 18 months to 2 years old switch them to adult.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Definitely feed 3 times a day, he can't eat all he needs in one meal. He's really cute!


----------



## ALPHA (Dec 30, 2010)

I feed ALPHA Blue Buffalo Puppy food Large breed and he is doing good! I highly recommend it.


----------



## chrste (Jul 21, 2010)

So we've had Slash on 4health for 2 weeks now. He goes (poop) about 4-5 times a day. Sometimes it is looser than others but I wouldn't call it diarrhea. So do you think we should switch foods? He is getting fed 3 times a day and he is eating a half of a can of food and dry food in his morning meal. Then he gets 2 more meals of just the dry food. We have been giving him treats too. He gets one whenever he goes outside instead of in the house. They are a canister of t-bones that we bought at Sam's Club. But he only gets about a 3rd of one each time. What do you think?


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

Sometimes puppies will get loose/runny stools from too much food.


----------



## chrste (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks, I was afraid we weren't feeding enough, so now maybe too much?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

it does sound like he's getting a good amount of food. I know with my dogs, they were on 4health for about a month before their stools were consistently firm. Their bodies had to adjust to the new food as they'd been eating Purina products. Our oldest was on purina until about October and he's 6 now. Give it some time but switching foods too often can make things worse. Ease up on the treats too. its a good method for a treat when they go potty outside but that can end up being a lot of treats. You could try the little trainer treats or using some of the kibble as a treat like taking a part of one meal and using as treats instead. That way he's getting the treats but not getting more food than is needed.


----------

